# GEM Jar not in RB 10



## deenodean (Sep 30, 2012)

My buddy Chuck in New Glasgow N.S. out-did me again. He got a nice GEM jar that I can't find in Red Book # 10. The closest I can find is 1058-1 GEM arched. The word GEM is arched but this one does not have a closed E.  It is a quart, greenish in color , ground lip , seam goes thru the top, nothing on the bottom, several bubbles and 1 fish eye. Comments and info welcome. Thanks...


----------



## deenodean (Oct 14, 2012)

Mystery solved!!  It is in Unitt's 1990 addition. It is so rare that the picture in the book is hand drawn. I have the Unitt's 1986 addition. It was made by the Humphreys Glass Works , Trenton, N.S. On the bottom of the jar there are 4 dots, north , south, east and west. The picture of the bottom of the jar I posted is of poor quality but  if you look hard enough you can see 2 dots. My buddy Chuck bought the jar for $2.50. Now we have to find out the true value.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello deenodean,  Neat bottle.  It is obviously an early thread in the mold canning jar.  Lucky find.  RED Matthews


----------



## deenodean (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is better picture of the base with the 4 dots.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 15, 2012)

A picture of the ground lip.


----------



## creeper71 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am wondering is that green or aqua??


----------



## deenodean (Oct 17, 2012)

It has a greenish tinge to it!


----------



## creeper71 (Oct 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: deenodean
> 
> It has a greenish tinge to it!


 I posted a jar very close to that color a lil bit ago an the members on here called it Aqua.. I am not doubting you I just am trying to learn colors myself...


----------



## deenodean (Oct 17, 2012)

Creeper71- if you look at the last photo of the lip you will notice it has a greenish tinge to it. For an excellent color code guide, go to http://www.hoosierjar.com and click on the color guide on the left hand side of the page.


----------



## creeper71 (Oct 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: deenodean
> 
> Creeper71- if you look at the last photo of the lip you will notice it has a greenish tinge to it. For an excellent color code guide, go to http://www.hoosierjar.com and click on the color guide on the left hand side of the page.


 all I am saying is I had a jar on this forum that was almost exactly if not exactly same color as yours an I was told it was aqua...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 18, 2012)

Colors are difficult. The same batch will look different depending on the lighting and the thickness of the glass you look at. I mostly call anything that's light blue green in any tint an aqua.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with cowseatmaise, color interpretation can be difficult, especially when looking at a picture and not the real jar. There are so many color variations out there. I am definitely no photographer but personally I find that taking pictures outside under overcast skys will give the closest and best color. If you look at my previous post ' what color is this Mason jar' ? , I was told by a professional that the color of the Mason jar was Ball Blue, making it $10-20 jar. However he came to that conclusion because of the photo I sent him. Looking back I should have taken it outside , not indoors.  Having the Teal Staffords Ink next to it for comparison this time helped a great deal too. Having the correct color interpretation in some jars can make a jar worth pennies or thousands.  The Red Book #10 mentions Teal as a color that is subject to wide interpretation. So sometimes it is all in the eye of the beholder...[]


----------



## deenodean (Nov 2, 2012)

Well this rare jar is now MINE...Chuck decided to sell it to me...a nice addition to my collection of Nova Scotia glass!


----------

